# Toys that are tougher than kongs?



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

I have been giving Xena rawhide bones up until recently, they never lasted more than 10 minutes so I got her a Kong toy, within the hour she had gotten all the peanut butter out of it and there were cracks in it. Not long after that she'd ripped a chunk out. Are there any toys tougher than a Kong? It feels like a waste to spend 10+ dollars on a toy only to throw it out a few hours after I bought it. :/


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Antlers..... I have friends that swear by them they tend to hold up against destructive chewers from what ive seen..


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

I'll have to give them a try, if they last more than a few weeks I'll be pleasantly surprised, lol. I'm shocked such a little girl has such strong jaws. My german shepherd can't even tear up a kong toy, and he's pretty much full grown. I suppose that's what I get for having to have a dog with pit in it, and she definitely inherited the jaws.


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

Sarah~ said:


> I'll have to give them a try, if they last more than a few weeks I'll be pleasantly surprised, lol. I'm shocked such a little girl has such strong jaws. My german shepherd can't even tear up a kong toy, and he's pretty much full grown. I suppose that's what I get for having to have a dog with pit in it, and she definitely inherited the jaws.


I think the pitbulls persistence in tearing something up means a lot more then their jaw strength. There's plenty of other dogs with stronger jaws.


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Corey209 said:


> I think the pitbulls persistence in tearing something up means a lot more then their jaw strength. There's plenty of other dogs with stronger jaws.


That's true, GSDs are supposed to have stronger jaws I hear, but when she goes at her toys it's completely different then when my shepherd goes at them. She has a whole different level of focus, it's like that's all she was put on this earth to do was to tear this toy into pieces!


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Bella has had her antler for 6 weeks approx, and it is the only thing I have bought her that she hasn't destroyed in minutes 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm sold, I'll order one today.  Also thinking about buying a toy I found online that will replace the toy if the dog manages to destroy it.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

This is the only toy I have not had to replace. My dog loves it more than he loves anything else and he is almost 5 great toy IMO and under $30 I believe.










www.unbreakoball.com

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Are you buying the regular red kong toys? The black kong xtreme toys are marginally more durable.


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah, the red ones, but as easily as she tears through the red I'm not sure the black ones would hold up


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Sheba is a very motivated chewer when she gets something she really likes. Toys are destroyed easily within 20 minutes. We have a black kong(I think it's actually the XL) that has lasted us over 3 years now. Just stuff and freeze. We also use knuckles from the butcher.

Ames where'd ya get that ball?? Cain would have a hay day with one of those! Lol he loves balls.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Antlers are great but can be pricey....you need to come up with clever ways of making your pup become interested in them, and then stay interested :doggy: Per a members recommendation here, I've dipped the end in peanut butter with success (temporarily). I marinated one in beef broth but that didn't really do much to gain her attention unfortunately


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Antlers are great chews for dogs. Jolly Ball, eGGe, Mammoth Tire Biter, Unbreakoball, GoughNuts, Orbee Tuff Diamond Plate Ball and Bionic Dog Toys are all great tough dog toys.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

You got to get the BLACK kongs....way different than the red ones. Also try Grenades, those things are pretty awesome  antlers as great too!


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

We give Rocky & Kimber deer antlers they go nuts over them. When you buy them make sure they are not the white chalky ones, those break into shards sometimes, get the "fresh ones". We get ours from deer we have killed or from friends, hell of alot cheaper than the ones at petsmart. You could also try esty.com they have them from time to time.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Loki wants nothing to do with nylabone toys or antlers. If it's not chewy he's not interested.


----------



## Autumn-n-Gage (Nov 28, 2012)

I gave my dogs antlers, can't even tell they have chewed on them, but as mentioned after the first few days they lost interest in the... But they are very durable! ( my moms boyfriend is a hunter so mine were free too, can't beat that!)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Mine have had theirs for about a month and they still love them ! The antlers started with 2 points and they have already chewed them down to where there isn't 2 points showing any more (if that made any sense lol)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

GOT THE WRONG KONG

Solid RED ball or the BLACK bone.. The large toy radial free tires they have now as well.. 

You learn to improvise.. whole coconuts work great!


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

I did try the black tires, she ripped those apart in no time once she actually got interested in them. She likes anything hard, she's not that crazy about balls that's more my GSD's thing. I do know someone who hunts regularly, I think I'll ask him for some deer antlers. Would I need to cut down the points so it's not sharp or pointy anywhere?


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Sarah~ said:


> I did try the black tires, she ripped those apart in no time once she actually got interested in them. She likes anything hard, she's not that crazy about balls that's more my GSD's thing. I do know someone who hunts regularly, I think I'll ask him for some deer antlers. Would I need to cut down the points so it's not sharp or pointy anywhere?


Yes file down the sharp edges!

My buddy just tagged this in North Arizona a few months back....He wouldn't give me any antler....said he didn't have any to spare lol


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

WOW! That's awesome! Tell him congrats, I wouldn't share any of those antlers either  I just caught her trying to chew on a glass >_< she has always liked anything that's very hard, at 14 weeks her favorite toy was one of those hard plastic bones, but within a week it was starting to splinter. So it sounds like deer antlers are right up her alley.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Sarah~ said:


> WOW! That's awesome! Tell him congrats, I wouldn't share any of those antlers either  I just caught her trying to chew on a glass >_< she has always liked anything that's very hard, at 14 weeks her favorite toy was one of those hard plastic bones, but within a week it was starting to splinter. So it sounds like deer antlers are right up her alley.


If she likes hard things Antlers are the way to go!!! She'll love em up::cheers:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

The tire is made to hang.. JFYI not lay around as a chew toy.. its a tug... that keeps them active excericising jaws in gripping over and over and holding etc etc.. 

Its not uncommon for dogs not to like deer antlers; my dogs like fresh sheds just dropped and I have two that will bring them to me. They dont like to chew em though. 

Black kong bone  OR go old school which is where Im at, go to a butcher and grab some beef, venison, (NO PORK) knuckles... uncooked bones are unmatched for chewing and nutrients.. Dogs are designed to crush bone not kibble ..

I have had oak biters, door biters, etc... crate eater.. so on and so on, thats what works best .. If a dog is bored in the crate, it will chew on the ball, racket ball or red kong.. at least IME. 

Best of luck~


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Firehazard said:


> The tire is made to hang.. JFYI not lay around as a chew toy.. its a tug... that keeps them active excericising jaws in gripping over and over and holding etc etc..
> 
> Its not uncommon for dogs not to like deer antlers; my dogs like fresh sheds just dropped and I have two that will bring them to me. They dont like to chew em though.
> 
> ...


What is the safest and best raw bone to give? As a recreational bone to chew on and ultimately eat and swallow?


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Firehazard said:


> The tire is made to hang.. JFYI not lay around as a chew toy.. its a tug... that keeps them active excericising jaws in gripping over and over and holding etc etc..
> 
> Its not uncommon for dogs not to like deer antlers; my dogs like fresh sheds just dropped and I have two that will bring them to me. They dont like to chew em though.
> 
> ...


Is it okay to give raw bones if you don't feed raw? I've always wondered about this.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes .. Beef knuckles. From butcher, no matter if you feed taw or not most dogs will live and benefit from them.. They have other bone cuts as well smaller pieces. Just go check.


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Firehazard said:


> Yes .. Beef knuckles. From butcher, no matter if you feed taw or not most dogs will live and benefit from them.. They have other bone cuts as well smaller pieces. Just go check.


awesome! I gotta go see what my butcher has.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm sure raw bones are a hell of alot safer than a Kong. I bought one yesterday put some peanut butter in it when I left for work this is what it looked like when I came home! He ate the damn thing!


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

@hashbrown...wow, looks like Bella's handiwork!! The only thing safe with Bella is the antler...everything else, including kongs...she destroys, and she is only 17 weeks old lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

My Odin doesn't chew on something unless its food... like a raw bone or a real good elk antler or moose. But Banshee loves the cheapy antlers and destroys kings. So I get to improvise to satisfy them both. Check out dogtuff.com most of their stuff has warranties. Like the goughnuts... next on my list.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

^^^ thats why ya don't wanna use the kong products that are hollow.. the solid red ball or solid bone work the best.. .. and IMO racket balls better they'll work em til they split, .. but as far as a crate toy.. Red solid ball .. or black solid bone.. or real beef, venison, elk, bones... With the red ball no worries, with the black bone some dogs can shred them.. the Black solid bone was tested on wolf dogs which have stronger jaw power and cutting power than any other canine.. a defensive bite of 400lbs is greater than any other dogs bite power, and they deliver 1100-1500lbs of full on snap in a hunt or predatory aggression.. what they dont have is the ability to hold 200lbs of pressure all day and night..  SO this is why its important to use the particular products.

Keep it simple use beef bones and/or racket balls, seriously.. cheaper if they lose it or you do playing fetch... guess thats why even though Im a fan of the solid red kong ball and the solid black bone, I use raw bones, and racket balls myself these days, as my kids reminded me, Dad we don't use any of that junk.. we use beef knuckles and elk bones you have for them and the racket balls.. << LOL thats my kids!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Firehazard said:


> ^^^ thats why ya don't wanna use the kong products that are hollow.. the solid red ball or solid bone work the best.. .. and IMO racket balls better they'll work em til they split, .. but as far as a crate toy.. Red solid ball .. or black solid bone.. or real beef, venison, elk, bones... With the red ball no worries, with the black bone some dogs can shred them.. the Black solid bone was tested on wolf dogs which have stronger jaw power and cutting power than any other canine.. a defensive bite of 400lbs is greater than any other dogs bite power, and they deliver 1100-1500lbs of full on snap in a hunt or predatory aggression.. what they dont have is the ability to hold 200lbs of pressure all day and night..  SO this is why its important to use the particular products.
> 
> Keep it simple use beef bones and/or racket balls, seriously.. cheaper if they lose it or you do playing fetch... guess thats why even though Im a fan of the solid red kong ball and the solid black bone, I use raw bones, and racket balls myself these days, as my kids reminded me, Dad we don't use any of that junk.. we use beef knuckles and elk bones you have for them and the racket balls.. << LOL thats my kids!


Most of what my old pet dog gets is horns and heads from last winter but not in the house says the wife, thats why I bought the Kong


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

NICE!!! ^^^ Yep... I fed, a steer head to Bocso, Fitz, and Turk.... Turk ate his the fastest, then bosco, Fitz took his time.. nuttin but teeth left over, think I found a couple of what looks like .44 special slugs too..

Good show!! I love a dog that will eat it all, YUP.. I dont have a chew toy inside any more, I don't have any chewers inside. I have racket balls all over the place they don't want em unless they're fetching these two bitches; and like you said ^^^ the woman says keep them bones and all that mess out of the house. I got dogs chilin in the goat pen 2 acres chewin on beef knuckles, bones, and steer horns they dig up.. Addin 3 more goats tomorrow and 5 chickens. .. buy a couple of young calves soon too. Dogs will protect em and not hurt em.. once I harvest the animal they're waitin for scraps...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Antlers, Nylabone, and Jolly balls!


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

I like the idea of the knuckle bones, but that would have to be something special and only when I can watch her like a hawk since my GSD has some resource guarding issues with toys and food. Xena also will get a little touchy about her bones if she's really into them, so usually if I give her one they get crated for a little bit with them. 

The black solid Kong bone sounds good also, I'm not sure about the balls she has never really shown any interest in them, except when my GSD is chasing one but I can't let her go after them because of his issues with toys. I could get one for the GSD though, he tears all the felt off of tennis balls then bites down on them for a while until they pop in half. 

My GSD is not a big chewer unless it's a rawhide for when he gets crated but when I give Xena any sort of toy, crated or not she immediately lays down and destroys it. She's not too big on playing with others except every once in a while when they get in the mood one or the other will bring their toy to the other and want to play tug and they'll play for a bit til Xena decides it's time to destroy the toy again. If she has nothing to chew on she grabs the craziest things: shoes, glasses, sticks, rocks, a screwdriver, lighters, silverware, you name it she's put her mouth on it and done her best to chew it up and swallow it. I'm hoping it's just her being an obnoxious puppy and she'll grow out of it!


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

How long do antlers last on average and is $40 a good price for two?
Also does it matter how fresh they are?


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

I would say depends on the type of antler and the size...I bought one elk antler from petsmart for $18, and Bella has had it for like 6 weeks....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Corey209 said:


> How long do antlers last on average and is $40 a good price for two?
> Also does it matter how fresh they are?


Depends on the size and freshness! 2 for $40 is steep so they better be thick, beefy and semi-fresh. They do last long (dependent on dog) the problem is whether or not your pup will stay interested in them...I have a bag of about 6 antlers (12 inches long) and they are not fresh (hard as balls) and in 3 months honestly Luna has only chewed down one of them maybe 2 inches. She only designates an hour or 2 each week on it though. They like the dried cartilage/marrow in the middle.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Deer and elk antlers.. elk last a little longer. If you don't hunt or don't know a hunter, they will be expensive for what you get. Go to a local hunting forum, usually hunters will be willing to give you their racks for cheap or free even.

Toys don't really do any, however heavy duty racket ball or thick solid rubber ball for fetching will work as long as tou get it up when your done and don't let them sit there and just chew to chew.

Most things you see in pet stores dont last that long, Kong is the better options depending on how you let them have it.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Antlers online at chewy.com or jefferspet.com tend to be MUCH cheaper than in store. I think I paid 11 for my last one.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Or you could walk through the woods after the deer shed them and get them for free.....


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Or you could walk through the woods after the deer shed them and get them for free.....


I've never seen a deer in my life :hammer:


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Or you could walk through the woods after the deer shed them and get them for free.....


I live an hour or two away from the closest deer; I'd rather buy one.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

What is this world coming to....


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

California is a pretty populated place; if I wanted to find a place that without a lot of people nearby I'd have to go at least 3-4 hours out which I don't have time for. My problem would be anyone else's problem who doesn't have the money to waste on a trip for antlers nor the time so I'm not sure what you mean about this world thing.


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> What is this world coming to....


I live in suburbia lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

What u just said u proved my point. Over population, laziness, economics, and to top that off theres actually ppl who have never seen a deer. But live in florida one of the most diverse state for animals. Get out off the city get in the woods and feel what being human is supposed to feel like.....


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

I'd gladly move out of the city if I had a place to stay; can't afford much working part time and paying for college. First 13 years of my life were in the country.


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> What u just said u proved my point. Over population, laziness, economics, and to top that off theres actually ppl who have never seen a deer. But live in florida one of the most diverse state for animals. Get out off the city get in the woods and feel what being human is supposed to feel like.....


I live in South FL, I don't do woods. Sorry if that upsets you for some weird reason.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

It doesnt upset me just ppl arent hardwired nor physically built to be what we are today. I just dont understand spending money for something readily available in a one day trip that gets you out in nature. Just my own personal opinion and didnt mean any offense. 

And if I lived in florida my ass would be in a swamp lol


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> It doesnt upset me just ppl arent hardwired nor physically built to be what we are today. I just dont understand spending money for something readily available in a one day trip that gets you out in nature. Just my own personal opinion and didnt mean any offense.
> 
> And if I lived in florida my ass would be in a swamp lol


My BIL practically lives in the swamp...when he was like 12 he came home with a water moccasin and my mother in law nearly died LOL we literally live on the everglades


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Coconuts are good "toys" too, they last awhile and dogs usually can't break them.


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Hmmmm...coconuts...that's interesting...I might have to get one just to see Bella's reaction...hair still on?? Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gucci (Feb 5, 2013)

I bought the black kong for my pup she likes it if I put treats in it, such as chicken hearts or any frozen meat chunks. I also found a deer shed (antler) in the woods I washed it up and my dog LOVES it. I didn't think she would tear it down but sure enough a couple months later its starting to widdle down. Also I have had good success with a toy called Hyperchews they are a lime green toy that comes in many forms, I got them at Menards. Hope this helps.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Soul (May 27, 2013)

we got these stuffed toys at the petco store 2 months ago. Very tuff fabric and they squeak.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Onyx came down to the shop where I was working begging for a new toy today, this is what he walked away with. This one should last a couple of months.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> GOT THE WRONG KONG
> 
> Solid RED ball or the BLACK bone.. The large toy radial free tires they have now as well..
> 
> You learn to improvise.. whole coconuts work great!


F Those Toy raidal free tires get a radial free wheels burrow tire from your local swap meet for like 3 bucks

French Linen tugs are great too


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

goughnuts are the best thing I have found the giant black super chew ring I am almost convinced it can't be chewed up. I had the same problem with the black kongs.


----------

